# Cell phone sounds



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

I'm hoping that this is the correct thread to post this in, since I didn't see a cell phone thread anywhere else.

I have a Audiovox Flasher V7 that I got thru Virgin Mobile. The phone (like most new cell phones) allows me to use different sounds for things like ring tones and email. I have a few sound files (in wav and MP3 format) on my computer that I'd like to use on my phone. One of my problems is that I can't find a cable to hook my phone to the computer, nor can I find software that will allow me to interface the phone if I did have a cable. So, my other option is to send the sounds via email to my phone, which I am willing to do, but if I send them as wav or MP3 files, the phone doesn't recognize them. Does anyone know how to, or have any ideas of how I can get these sounds on my phone so I can use them?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you sure this phone supports .wav .mp3 and not .mid, try sending a .midi file to the phone......is it WAP enabled?


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

bonzobob999 said:


> Are you sure this phone supports .wav .mp3 and not .mid, try sending a .midi file to the phone......is it WAP enabled?


Per your suggestion, I tried sending the midi, and my phone will play them, but not allow me to set them as ringtones or phone sounds (like when I receive a voicemail). It might be the software that disables this feature. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

How did you send it? via email or WAP?


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

I send it email. My phone has a browser, but I doubt it's WAP enabled for some reason.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thats probably why you cannot use the midi as a ringtone, however some providers block you from using or downloading ringtone files. The only other way would be by cable, I'm unfamiliar with this phone so I can't comment further, but if you have WAP enabled I could tell you how to download a ringtone free (legally).


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Here's the specs on it:
http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=451

It looks like it's WAP 2.0 enabled, so I guess I can try the website you suggest. But, the issue it not that I don't want to pay for ringtones or sounds, but that the ringtones and sounds provided by Virgin Mobile (my provider) are mostly not ones I want to use.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

go to www.howardforums.com and go down the list and find your carrier. In there you will find everything you want to do with your phone.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

marcus77 said:


> Here's the specs on it:
> http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=451
> 
> It looks like it's WAP 2.0 enabled, so I guess I can try the website you suggest. But, the issue it not that I don't want to pay for ringtones or sounds, but that the ringtones and sounds provided by Virgin Mobile (my provider) are mostly not ones I want to use.


Ok, What I am not giving you here is a site that gives free ringtones.......thats illegal.
What we can do here is see if by downloading a ringtone(midi) via WAP it will allow you to set this as a ringtone...OK
What you need is some webspace.......what you do is upload the ringtone(midi file) that you have tested via email to the webspace and then type in the address to that file in your WAP browser on your phone.......if successful you may well be able to assign that file as your ringtone......you have some webspace?? No? OK

Go to this site http://www.jhonny.org/wap/?action=help and read the help file (top right) once you understand how it works, go to the "upload ringtones" top right/ select your test midi and upload it/name it and you will get your code.
Once you have your code you can follow the instructions in the help page and download your ringtone for just the cost of the TXT message.

If the tone you download this way cannot be assigned as a ringtone then your provider has blocked this option, and the only way is via cable.
P.S If succesful I will post a download of ringtones for you free from my personal collection.


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Sorry I took so long to reply...I got really busy lately. I tried the sites that both of you suggested, and nothing. My phone says that it's WAP 2.0 enabled, but it keeps giving me a 403? error when I try going to any website other than Virgin Mobile's approved sites.

Thank you for all of your help, but since I am so busy right now, I am going to put this issue on the back-burner and not worry about it for now. Maybe in a few weeks, I'll try some other options.


----------

